# Rat Safe Plants?



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

In my house we have a lot of pets, residing in my room are 4 rats, and my rabbit, and myself.

Being that It's not the biggest room in the house, it gets smelly...fast. It's not the poo/pee smell, because I clean them often.

It's just the muggy 'to many things breathing in this room' smell.
I would move them to another room, but were tight on space, and my room is where they free range without worries of my cats.

So I was thinking of putting a few plants in my room, maybe to balance out the Co2 lol. It would also look nice in here hah.

So what I am wondering is what are some plants that won't harm my rats or my rabbit if they take a nibble.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha I know that smell, I have to keep a fan in my doorway to get the air circulating in here or it gets really stagnant 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1804&aid=1616

^ There's a list of plants supposedly poisonous to small animals


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow thats a pretty big list lol.
I'll be sure to avoid them hah.
I was told my someone to use herbs, maybe basil


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha well only some of them are actually house plants, I don't think you'd have much success trying to keep a white cedar tree in a pot but you could try...

I've always thought aloe vera plants are funky


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats what my sister said haha.


----------

